# Your Thoughts on residential sewage lift stations



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

Have a project I am looking at where the bottom of the septic tank would be installed 3 feet and 5 inches below high water table.
Wondering about installing a residential sewage lift station, it would not be in the water table. A Goulds model GWP2131, packaged sewage system.
I have put them in before on summer cabins to pump up to the septic tank located at a higher elevation.
Just wondering what the industries thoughts are on them.
Any bad experience with them.
Winter problems.


----------



## earthmover (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. I have never installed that type your talking about but have put in other ejector pits and never had a problem. But I only use an ejector pit if theres no other alternative.


----------

